# Beitrag erstellen - aber wie?



## 1967rainer (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hallo, ich habe mich heute registriert. Nun möchte ich in eurem Forum eine Frage stellen, weiss aber nicht wie ich das machen soll. Wer kann mir helfen?
Gruß, Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hast du doch gerade getan  

Oder möchtest du einen neuen Thread (also ein neuen Beitrag eröffnen) erstellen ?
Dafür gehst du in das entsprechende Forum, z.B. Fische (Allgemein) und klickts auf den Button "neues Thema"

 

Dann einfach eine passende Überschrift wählen und den Text/Frage verfassen, Fertig


----------

